

The 4 camps of users at Stackoverflow - nsaparanoid
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/252077/175051

======
davidgerard
[http://www.shirky.com/writings/herecomeseverybody/group_enem...](http://www.shirky.com/writings/herecomeseverybody/group_enemy.html)

